
SoftBank Urges WeWork to Shelve IPO - Turukawa
https://www.ft.com/content/111f8e00-d346-11e9-8367-807ebd53ab77
======
closetCS
I wonder if a pullback by WeWork would potentially close the "window" for IPOs
meaning other tech companies that want to go public but haven't so far will
have to wait longer.

------
jcintas
I’d bet good money WeWork does it

